# Greek Town Implements Revolutionary Barter System



## zephyr23 (Apr 25, 2012)

Greece continues along a path toward self-sufficiency that could very well see them break free from their debt servitude.
In the wake of their pillaging by international financiers, Greeks who have realized that protesting is likely to bring little relief have begun to implement barter systems to meet their local community needs. Through a combination of decentralization from the Euro, free markets, local cooperation, and the creation of a new currency based on productivity, markets like the one below in Volos are leading the charge to a restoration of the principles that build truly sustainable economies.
This is an encouraging sign, and one that is replicating throughout austerity-ridden economies the world over. International currencies are increasingly being rejected in the face of reduced living standards through inflation and outright theft by global banksters.
Americans would do well to learn from the truly revolutionary actions taken by individuals in deliberately collapsed countries, because if global (mis)managers have their way, a similar scenario is guaranteed to unfold in the United States. 
http://www.trueactivist.com/greek-town-implements-revolutionary-barter-system-without-euro/


----------



## joaquim33 (Apr 25, 2012)

this is the coolest thing ive read about it a while. real common sense if you think about it, but people need a huge debt crisis to snap them out it. this could work right now in a lot of places, but most people wouldnt be willing to support it until their pockets were really hurting.


----------



## zephyr23 (Apr 25, 2012)

yeah it kinda reminded me of REALLY REALLY FREE MARKET


----------



## Kamil (Aug 5, 2012)

hahaha really really free markets are dope ass life savers. duz anyone feel a catalonia 1930s vibe comen on? I sure do baby! durruti rides again


----------

